# My interview was approved and I will be initiated next tuesday!



## Capricornguy (Sep 24, 2019)

With how life is lets hope I make it lol.

But it's a good feeling to have. I'm inheriting grandpas at 28


----------



## Thomas Stright (Sep 25, 2019)

Awesome!

But, it's frowned upon to wear anything masonic until after you've been raised.
At least here in Texas.


----------



## Capricornguy (Sep 25, 2019)

So I got accepted. I'm getting raised next tuesday at 6:30pm. I am surprised.


----------



## Winter (Sep 25, 2019)

Congratulations. I hope your journey is as amazing as mine has been. 

I assume you will ne going through your First Degree next Tuesday? If so, the correct terminology is Initiated. When one is Raised, it refers to the Third Degree.  

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Chaz (Sep 25, 2019)

Congratulations!


----------



## Capricornguy (Sep 26, 2019)

Thanks bros. The guy who "might" be my mentor is super cool.


----------



## Jim Licquia (Sep 28, 2019)

Best wishes in Masonry as you begin your journey.

jim


----------



## VM E.S.LEE•°• (Sep 29, 2019)

Congratulation brethren, and now the light shall begin to shine for you. I'm very proud of you and keep striving for the better things that life has to offer you. Please keep me posted of your ceremony's outcome. Don't be nervous,everything will be just fine. 
Again,I say to you ,CONGRATULATIONS LIL BROTHER !!!!....SMIB

Sent from my LM-Q720 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Capricornguy (Sep 29, 2019)

Capricornguy said:


> So I got accepted. I'm getting raised next tuesday at 6:30pm. I am surprised.


No way I'm not wearing anything. I already have a bunch of crazy conspiracy theorist asking me weird questions.


----------



## Capricornguy (Sep 30, 2019)

Winter said:


> Congratulations. I hope your journey is as amazing as mine has been.
> 
> I assume you will ne going through your First Degree next Tuesday? If so, the correct terminology is Initiated. When one is Raised, it refers to the Third Degree.
> 
> Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic



My bad I'm new. I'm sure I'll get all the terms down. They were pretty serious about "the work."


----------



## Winter (Sep 30, 2019)

Capricornguy said:


> My bad I'm new. I'm sure I'll get all the terms down. They were pretty serious about "the work."


Dont worry.  You will get the lingo down. Once you are an apprentice it will all become as clear as mud! 

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Capricornguy (Sep 30, 2019)

So I’m not getting initiated I’m going through a ‘reading’ on Tuesday. Not sure what that is. My investigation was approved? I guess I’m not sure the lingo.


----------



## Glen Cook (Sep 30, 2019)

Capricornguy said:


> So I’m not getting initiated I’m going through a ‘reading’ on Tuesday. Not sure what that is. My investigation was approved? I guess I’m not sure the lingo.


In the jurisdictions of which I’m aware, the petition must be read in open lodge and voted upon.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Sep 30, 2019)

Glen Cook said:


> In the jurisdictions of which I’m aware, the petition must be read in open lodge and voted upon.



This...
In Texas the petition gets read, investigation committee assigned, If the committee finds the petition favorable, then the petition is read again and voted on in open lodge. If the vote passes the petitioner is contacted to setup a date for the EA. (which can happen as soon as 2 days, we meet on Tuesdays and have training or degrees on Thursdays)


----------



## Capricornguy (Oct 1, 2019)

Thomas Stright said:


> This...
> In Texas the petition gets read, investigation committee assigned, If the committee finds the petition favorable, then the petition is read again and voted on in open lodge. If the vote passes the petitioner is contacted to setup a date for the EA. (which can happen as soon as 2 days, we meet on Tuesdays and have training or degrees on Thursdays)





Thomas Stright said:


> This...
> In Texas the petition gets read, investigation committee assigned, If the committee finds the petition favorable, then the petition is read again and voted on in open lodge. If the vote passes the petitioner is contacted to setup a date for the EA. (which can happen as soon as 2 days, we meet on Tuesdays and have training or degrees on Thursdays)



Kind of interesting they told me I am getting initiated then made a mistake. Oh well at least I tried.

Also I need to be available for the lodge reading


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 1, 2019)

Capricornguy said:


> Kind of interesting they told me I am getting initiated then made a mistake. Oh well at least I tried.
> 
> Also I need to be available for the lodge reading


Are you sure they didn’t tell you that the investigation was favorable?


----------



## Capricornguy (Oct 1, 2019)

Glen Cook said:


> Are you sure they didn’t tell you that the investigation was favorable?



I guess a misunderstanding. I had a "read" where they read the read a booklet about being a mason and gave me a small book. There was no vote. So I am already accepted and we're going to pick a calendar date for my first degree this month.


----------



## Winter (Oct 1, 2019)

Capricornguy said:


> I guess a misunderstanding. I had a "read" where they read the read a booklet about being a mason and gave me a small book. There was no vote. So I am already accepted and we're going to pick a calendar date for my first degree this month.


You didn't see it, but there was a vote.  Let us know how your initiation goes. 

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Capricornguy (Oct 1, 2019)

Winter said:


> You didn't see it, but there was a vote.  Let us know how your initiation goes.
> 
> Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic



That would blow my mind if that was true. I guess thats what all the dudes in that one room were talking about. How would they decline you? "Sorry we aren't interested."


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 1, 2019)

There are several approaches. “The lodge doesn’t feel you are a good fit at this time,” is one I’ve used.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Oct 2, 2019)

Winter said:


> You didn't see it, but there was a vote.





Capricornguy said:


> That would blow my mind if that was true.



It's True there is always a vote.



Capricornguy said:


> I guess thats what all the dudes in that one room were talking about. How would they decline you? "Sorry we aren't interested."



Vote was most likely before you they called you for the read.


----------



## Capricornguy (Oct 2, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> There are several approaches. “The lodge doesn’t feel you are a good fit at this time,” is one I’ve used.


I'm sure.

What I've noticed during fellowship is the quick-wit they have on each other. I'm salesman by trade but the the jabs are pretty quick.


Thomas Stright said:


> It's True there is always a vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Vote was most likely before you they called you for the read.



Oh I see. Interesting.


----------



## Capricornguy (Oct 7, 2019)

My initiation was moved to the 23rd.

Any recommendation for suits? frugal budget. What type of suit. I heard all black with black tie but I've seen people wear different colors.


----------



## David612 (Oct 7, 2019)

Capricornguy said:


> My initiation was moved to the 23rd.
> 
> Any recommendation for suits? frugal budget. What type of suit. I heard all black with black tie but I've seen people wear different colors.


Ask the lodge secretary as to the dress code.


----------



## Winter (Oct 8, 2019)

Capricornguy said:


> My initiation was moved to the 23rd.
> Any recommendation for suits? frugal budget. What type of suit. I heard all black with black tie but I've seen people wear different colors.



Every Lodge has its own style.  Some are more formal than others.  That being said, no matter how casual a Lodge is, I still hate seeing pictures after a degree with candidates in shorts and t-shirts.


----------



## Capricornguy (Oct 8, 2019)

Winter said:


> Every Lodge has its own style.  Some are more formal than others.  That being said, no matter how casual a Lodge is, I still hate seeing pictures after a degree with candidates in shorts and t-shirts.



Business casual they said but I'll be wearing something nice for a picture or two.


----------



## David612 (Oct 8, 2019)

Capricornguy said:


> Business casual they said but I'll be wearing something nice for a picture or two.


To my reckoning business casual would mean nice polo and chinos at a minimum-
Personally I’d go with a dark/charcoal suit regardless.


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 9, 2019)

Capricornguy said:


> My initiation was moved to the 23rd.
> 
> Any recommendation for suits? frugal budget. What type of suit. I heard all black with black tie but I've seen people wear different colors.



Macy's has nice suits cheap, Kenneth Cole usually.


----------



## Capricornguy (Oct 9, 2019)

CLewey44 said:


> Macy's has nice suits cheap, Kenneth Cole usually.


That’s what I was thinking


----------



## Capricornguy (Oct 9, 2019)

CLewey44 said:


> Macy's has nice suits cheap, Kenneth Cole usually.


That’s what I was thinking


----------



## David612 (Oct 9, 2019)

Capricornguy said:


> That’s what I was thinking


I’d also say don’t be above checking the thrift stores in your area, we are black tie in my jurisdiction and me being a near perfect 42R I’ve grabbed a spare suit from them from time to time;
A. Money goes to help the less fortunate 
B. If you help out with the catering then you don’t worry too much when you end up with mash potato or gravy up your arm while clearing plates.


----------



## Keith C (Oct 11, 2019)

David612 said:


> B. If you help out with the catering then you don’t worry too much when you end up with mash potato or gravy up your arm while clearing plates.



As an Officer here in PA we have to wear tails.   Even NOT going in the kitchen to help, a month doesn't go by where I don't have to get my vest dry-cleaned due to some sort of gravy or sauce on it!  Very few others escape the same fate!!!


----------



## Winter (Oct 11, 2019)

Signup on Groupon and type in "men's suit".  I found several deals under $100 in my area.  Sure they arent the flashiest but with these types of prices there is no excuse for any Brother to not be in a basic dark suit for Lodge.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Schuetz (Oct 11, 2019)

I have to say that one of my best suits, as complimented by many others, is my $7 Goodwill suit. Both the jacket and pants were my exact size (I'm a rare combo) still brand new. Kohls also has good clearance deals. Honestly, you'll be in pajamas half the time anyway.

Q. E. L. Schuetz, M.M.
Shekinah Lodge No. 241 • IL
Murphysboro Lodge No. 498 • IL


----------



## bro.william (Oct 12, 2019)

In my lodge — actually my GL — it’s suit and tie for everyone, and morning dress for officers. I actually got my suit at Asda (UK, owned by Walmart).  It’s not what you’d call the finest fibre. But, amazingly, it fits me beautifully and it does the job more than adequately.  

I’d say get something you feel physically comfortable in, makes you look like you respect the lodge, and then just enjoy the ceremony.


----------



## Capricornguy (Oct 20, 2019)

I went to Burlington and got one for 130. But it's going to my formal go-to suit for every event I go to. It's slim fit. I'm a 28 year old so the dapper look is in these days.


to the above^ I should have groupon'd it but I don't like taking the risk of ordering something online that needs to be fitted and returned. My initiation is Wednesday.


----------

